# lifting with boxers fracture



## MZiggy (Apr 23, 2008)

i never got it treated but decided to finally get my hand checked out after over a month. the dr said its healing but i guess slowly cause i kept punching with it... i dunno if i reinjured it or what.. obviously now im not punching but its sore when i lift, mostly with heavier weight exercises like bench obviously.

should i cut out any exercises from my routine to help it heal quicker do you think? or does that kind of indirect pressure not affect it?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Pain is bad.

Stop lifting untill its healed up. Lift light if you have to, but again - if it hurts dont do it.

Focus on some other aspect of your training for a while. It might not take that long for it to heal up.


----------



## natural^ (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Pain is bad.
> 
> Stop lifting untill its healed up. Lift light if you have to, but again - if it hurts dont do it.
> 
> Focus on some other aspect of your training for a while. It might not take that long for it to heal up.



x2. i did something funky to my wrist a year ago and it hurt a TON, the hardest thing to do is resist the temptation to lift. unlike danny who just boxes through his pain, it would be wise just to take time off, resist the urge to lift, you might feel like your body is going to waste not doing anything, but you're doing it a favor.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Unless you're some sort of professional, let it go.  Just take some time off from boxing and weights.  Focus on stuff like diet and cardio instead.

You may be able to box and lift with that fracture, but you won't be doing it at 100%.  So, would you rather operate at a fraction of your potential for a _month or two_, or would you like to take off for a _week or two_?

Short version: What Gaz said.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 23, 2008)

if you insist on still working out do exercises that do not require your hands. focus on legs, cardio, if all else fail work on your tech through shadow boxing.


----------



## MZiggy (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice. ill stick to legs and some basketball and maybe some light upper body


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

I like what tomuchgear said about shadow boxing, i didnt think of that. If you wanna keep boxing in some form, do that.


----------

